# Safety Glasses



## barnettnce (May 23, 2018)

Most comfortable eye protection I've used!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Are those rated Z87 impact resistant or Z87+ high velocity impact ?
They should be marked with one or the other on the inside of the arm of the glasses.


----------

